# Fast and Furious



## spaZ (Aug 24, 2008)

So the 4th movie of the fast and the furious series is coming out June 5th 2009. 


I saw the trailer in theaters and wow it looks really good. Still has the feeling of the first movie which was the best out of them all right now. 

The only trailer I can find right now. (shitty quality)

$30/hr


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2008)

Do we really need another one................?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll consider this the "Real" sequel to the original. The other two were trash


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2008)

I actually enjoyed 2 fast, 2 furious more than the original.....


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 24, 2008)

^Me too. So this looks enjoyable.


----------



## Grape (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't believe people are still paying money to watch this garbage.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 24, 2008)

iamj said:


> I can't believe people are still paying money to watch this garbage.



People pay to see epic movie, date movie, and so on. Atleast F&F is fun to watch.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 24, 2008)

Been following the production of the movie since it was announced, can't wait to see it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 24, 2008)

tokyo drift sucked..the first 2 were alright..the first one had the best story though


----------



## blackshikamaru (Aug 24, 2008)

Tokyo drift was shit. The best part was the scene at the end with Vinny....and that's not saying much at all. I wouldn't think that there would be another on after that but i'm glad that there will be. I love all movies that have a lot of car races in them.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2008)

I was okay with Tokyo Drift......my least favorite out of the trilogy.....but I thought it was serviceable.....


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 24, 2008)

Same for me in th sense that, Tokyo Drift was okay for me, but definitely my least favorite of the trilogy.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 24, 2008)

I didn't like the second out of them all. Tokyo drift was ok it had some nice driving and stuff in it. But the first will always be the best imo since it did have the best characters in it.


----------



## Rei (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, another? 
Hmph.
The series is okay. 
I think I liked the 2 nd one more, though. :/


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 25, 2008)

The only thing good about tokyo drift was the Female Lead. She was gorgeous


----------



## spaZ (Aug 25, 2008)

better trailer


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 25, 2008)

Love all the movies, can't wait for this, trailer looks kewl, the original movie is still the best


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 25, 2008)

*The Fast and Furious 4*



> Vin Diesel and Paul Walker re-team for the ultimate chapter of the franchise built on Fast cars -- "Fast and Furious." Heading back to the streets where it all began, they rejoin Michelle Rodriguez and Jordana Brewster to blast muscle, tuner and exotic cars across Los Angeles and floor through the Mexican desert in the new high-octane action-thriller. When a crime brings them back to L.A., fugitive ex-con Dom Toretto (Diesel) reignites his feud with agent Brian O'Connor (Walker). But as they are forced to confront a shared enemy, Dom and Brian must give in to an uncertain new trust if they hope to outmaneuver him. And from convoy heists to precision tunnel crawls across international lines, two men will find the best way to get revenge: push the limits of what's possible behind the wheel.



_link_


----------



## Gunners (Aug 25, 2008)

I didn't like any of the Fast and furious movies, only reason I bothered watching them is due to friends.

The acting is dry along with the plot.


----------



## CalRahhh (Aug 25, 2008)

Enjoyed the first two. Never watched Tokyo Drift, and I doubt I'll see this one either.


----------



## Yosha (Aug 26, 2008)

Though I watch them now and see that they are bad acting (tokyo drift had the best acting) they were movies of my youth so I like them. This one will deliver, as it contains seasoned actors and a decent director.


----------



## fabio (Aug 26, 2008)

yay for shifting 7 times in an eclipse or droping nissan engines in civics and more unrealistic gayness


----------



## Shibo (Aug 26, 2008)

Another one O__o well I hope its something, cause Tokyo Drift was terrible IMO >_>


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 26, 2008)

Justin Lin is also going to finish the franchise off by making a sequel to Tokyo Drift. I'm looking forward to both films, as I'm a huge fan of the other three.

Tokyo Drift was probably my favorite, because it felt a lot more fun than the others. But the original is still amazing too.


----------



## Felix (Aug 26, 2008)

I enjoyed Tokyo Drift


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks fun.

Hot girls and hot cars..yeah Im in


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## Vangelis (Aug 27, 2008)

I actually enjoyed all of the Fast and Furious movies but I think they did enough.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm actually excited about this.  I thought the second and third movie were complete wastes of time.  It was the original collection of characters that I found interesting.  I always felt like the ending was pretty open and that it would be easy to delve right back in with the same characters.  So it's good to see Walker, Diesel, Brewster (hot), and Rodriguez (hot) back.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 29, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Do we really need another one................?



this, but I will admit in the third one when the dude said do you know he DK is ? and the other dude was like Donkey Kong ? I lol'd.

No, Drift king  rofl.


----------



## Kamina (Aug 31, 2008)

This film looks like it's going to suck *BAD*

they should have ended at 3..


----------



## spaZ (Jan 14, 2009)

New trailer out. 

Looks sick.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 14, 2009)

Jordana Brewster looks so hot in the trailers.


----------



## sworder (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll definitely see it. I loved the first two. Tokyo Drift was sorta meh, but Im glad the old cast is back.


----------



## Milly (Jan 15, 2009)

I thought Tokyo Drift was way better than the second one of the trilogy, it was just the fact that Bow Wow was in it made watching the movie pretty bad. Lucas Black as the main character for Tokyo Drift and mixing in with the whole plot made TD a pretty decent movie IMO. 

Great to see Jordana Brewster and Michelle Rodriguez back for the fourth F&F as eye candy. lol


----------



## Moonshine (Jan 15, 2009)

I will see it, though most likely not in the theater. I will wait until it comes out on dvd.

Jordana Brewster looks hot


----------



## isanon (Jan 16, 2009)

gonna see this. 

it will be better than TD if only becourse brewster is in it


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 1, 2009)

Superbowl Ad.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0rpY1vTJDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 1, 2009)

Is Vincent Diesel in this one?

Edit: ahh, indeed he is...this is the REAL sequal then.

the others just didnt seem right without Vincenzo, his sister and his crazy hoe girlfriend


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks like a fun movie to watch. I enjoyed the first three anyway.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 1, 2009)

The Superbowl Ad wasn't too bad at all, I actually can't wait to see this movie. 

Jordana Brewster.


----------



## Rampage (Feb 9, 2009)

first movie soo far is best by miles.. but new 1 looks awesome can;t wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aramik (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes we_ do_ need another one ! Can't wait.


----------



## Rampage (Feb 9, 2009)

the fact tht its got vin diesel again makes it even better


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 12, 2009)

Car list:

(From IMDB)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dominic Toretto--
1.) Buick GNX
2.) Chevelle SS (Red)
3.) Chevelle SS (Dark Gray)
4.) 1970s Chevy Camaro- "F-bomb"
5.) "Unknown Car"
6.) 2008 Mustang (candy red)

Brian------------
1.) Ford Police Cruiser (unmarked)
2.) 1999 Nisan Skyline GTR (blue)
3.) 2008 Subaru WRX STI (black and gray)
4.) 2006 Pontiac Solstice (yellow)
5.) "Unknown Old Skool Muscle Car"
6.) 2008 Black Nissan Skyline


Letty------------
1.) Plymouth Roadrunner
2.) *maybe another car if she really is alive..lol!*

Mia--------------
1.) 1998 Acura Integra Type R (white)
2.) 1990's Acura NSX
3.) 2006 Pontiac Solstice (dark, dark blue with graphics)

Han--------------
1.) 1950's pickup truck
2.) 1990's Acura NSX with conversion kit

Tego-------------
1.) 1980's pickup truck
2.) 1970's Chevy El Camino

David Park-------
1.) 1999 Toyota Supra (Silver w/body kit and wing)

Gisele-----------
1.) 2008 Porsche 911 Turbo (white)

Fenix------------
1.) Green Muscle *Forgot Name*
2.) 1980's Toyota Supra *or small car with similar look*

Dwight-----------
1.) Old skool Rally Muscle car (red) *dont know name* 

I'm so glad Brain is driving the Skyline again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2009)

This actually looks like it could be ok, with the original players involved. It could also be shit.


----------



## Helix (Mar 12, 2009)

Ricers unite!


----------



## plox (Mar 12, 2009)

i hope the story revolves around brian doing something he doesn't want to do but is doing it because the police make him and it means his freedom, all the while particpating in various illegal activities and avoiding the law
i makes very good character turmoil and awesomeness 

ohh wait..... i think one and two covered that


----------



## keiiya (Mar 13, 2009)

I only watched the films for the cars and for Vin Diesel. I'm interested to see if this new one is any better than number two and number three. I wish they could up with a more creative film names as well.


----------



## Chee (Mar 13, 2009)

Hurm, never did like these movies.


----------



## Dan (Mar 13, 2009)

First one was awesome, second was meh, third was a joke. Fourth should be the best from the way the trailer looks.


----------



## keiiya (Mar 13, 2009)

^^ I agree. The third one was pretty painful to watch. D:


----------



## blackshikamaru (Mar 13, 2009)

Third one is my guilty pleasure for movies. 

I know it's horrible. I can see why people hate it. It even has bow wow for goodness sake. But every time it's on I watch it.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 14, 2009)

Third is way better than the second movie, out of all the movies the second  is the worst.


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHNPZCDbBOc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 14, 2009)

I was going to watch this movie till I saw the trailer and heard... dare I say that idiots name that created one of the worst hip hop songs in history.

So yeah, I probably might rent it someday, not watch it in theaters now so I can mute the movie when his song comes up.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 14, 2009)

Milly said:


> I thought Tokyo Drift was way better than the second one of the trilogy, it was just the fact that Bow Wow was in it made watching the movie pretty bad. Lucas Black as the main character for Tokyo Drift and mixing in with the whole plot made TD a pretty decent movie IMO.
> 
> Great to see Jordana Brewster and Michelle Rodriguez back for the fourth F&F as eye candy. lol



Agree

Im probably gonna see this one on opening day. Nothing better to do.


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2009)

Im gonna see it, it looks pretty good.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Mar 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This actually looks like it could be ok, with the original players involved. It could also be shit.



It's a gamble with Vin Diesel.

I thought the first fast and furious was absolute garbage.  Second one was hands down the best one, at least it delivered on the action, unlike the first one.  Third is still better than the first, just because they did a few neat tricks in it, which the first one didn't have either.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Mar 15, 2009)

Good, another movie I don't plan to see and probably won't enjoy if I do.


----------



## fabio (Mar 15, 2009)

i can't believe people actually want to see this 
i'm glad i don't have to see all the riced out civics at the movie theatre


----------



## Darth Judicar (Mar 25, 2009)

Just got done rewatching all three films. Really pumped for the new one. I'm glad they got the original cast back, it will be nice to everyone on the sane screen again. I'm one of the few here who apparently liked all three. 

1: Probably the best out of all of them. Had an interesting story, cool cast, and great action scenes. 

2: I actually got into the series through this one. I liked it because it was just an action movies with fast cars and it didn't try to be anything else. Simple, concise story and the races were really fun to watch.

3: Wasn't nearly as good as the first two but still worth a watch if you liked the others. It is a fictional series but I think they really stretched it with the Yakuza thing, as whether they were the Yakuza or any other organized crime ring they would not let two punk kids settle things with a race when a bullet can solve things faster. That and the main character's accent was annoying. The best thing to come out of it was the character Han (he's in the new FF, which is awesome) and the cameo by Vin in the end.


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 25, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aRQ7wucAxY&fmt=22[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2009)

13% on RT.com


----------



## spaZ (Apr 1, 2009)

RT I hate them sometimes. But it was kind of obvious they would rate this low.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG, this movie looks awful and stupid. D; I can't take that shit seriously then again I expected some realism from Terminator so I am being anal. Still...it just looks so awful.

Eh, at least the women are hot.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2009)

Well got back from seeing it...

I thought it was pretty good considering I know what I'm getting from these kind of films. I knew critics would trash it and most fans would love it, that's how it's always been.  Looks like there might end up being a 5th film.

Jordana Brewster was too hot in this move, love her. 

I'm so glad Brian was driving the Nissan Skyline GTR 34, love that car so much. 

Overall I liked it but I know there will be some people that won't and that's fine, I won't go on about the movie to avoid spoilers....and well I'm tired.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2009)

It's good for what it is. I enjoyed the others, so I enjoyed this too. It's actually a nice tie-in to the other movies(including Tokyo Drift)


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 4, 2009)

Just saw it, and have to say it was atleast worth the ticket price. I went in with very low expectations, so it was nice to come out of the theater entertained. I say it is the second best in the series, the first one being the best. Jordana Brewster was amazingly hot in it as well. This movie actually feels like a sequel to part 1. It has the same feel, and decent continuation. I would recomend it

I rate the series in this order:
The Fast and the Furious
Fast and Furious
2 Fast 2 Furious
Tokyo Drift


----------



## Buster (Apr 4, 2009)

Just saw it today, damn it was crowd and it has already been 3 days in the cinemas.  Vin was awesome like always, and they gave Brian some fighting skills?



Bathroom_Mop said:


> I rate the series in this order:
> The Fast and the Furious
> Fast and Furious
> 2 Fast 2 Furious
> Tokyo Drift


Yea same for me.


----------



## chaosakita (Apr 4, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> I'll consider this the "Real" sequel to the original. The other two were trash



I haven't watched the movie, but how is this one exactly better?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 4, 2009)

chaosakita said:


> I haven't watched the movie, but how is this one exactly better?



Vin Diesel & Jordana Brewster = original cast = NOT that Tokyo Drift garbage


----------



## Buster (Apr 4, 2009)

^Don't forget Paul Walker and Michelle Rodriguez.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 4, 2009)

Just saw the movie and I like it. Vin and Paul together again was great. The action was cool. They left it so that if they want to do another they can.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 5, 2009)

When Vin Diesel signed on for this, I heard he also signed on for a 5th if they do want to make another one. Personally I think they should not. Quit while ahead before making something as bad as Tokyo Drift again


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 5, 2009)

Toyko drift wasnt THAT bad. I just treat it as a spin off, not a sequel

I saw this last night (opening night) at 11 PM. It was packed as hell, they had to open 2 more theater rooms so everyone could get in to the show.

Movie was really good, above average plot, specially for a movie like this, and very entertaining. It was worth the ticket price IMO. And its a movie where i can just watch it again and again, like the rush hours/ die hards. I give it a 9.5/10 for what it is and all the girls were fuckin amazing. Every. Single. One. of them. Its like they casted, Fine girls only posters all over the world and got them all together for this movie.


----------



## Slacker (Apr 5, 2009)

I saw it today and I liked it. It was better than the last two.


----------



## Ha-ri (Apr 5, 2009)

Saw it about an hour ago, went it with low expectations, ended up enjoying the movie.


----------



## chaosakita (Apr 5, 2009)

Apparently, this movie had had the highest opening weekend this year:


----------



## spaZ (Apr 5, 2009)

72.5 mil? wow thats fucking good.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Apr 5, 2009)

Just saw it.

I didn't like it, too many sad scenes and too little racing scenes. It was okay, but I had high expectations after the trailers. I like how this movie was set at the same time Tokyo Drift was. In the beginning I was sad to see Han, I can't believe he died, he was my favorite character in Tokyo Drift.


----------



## Savior (Apr 6, 2009)

This movie was alot of fun really . Exactly what it was supposed to be. The 5 mile race was executed really well.


----------



## Buster (Apr 6, 2009)

chaosakita said:


> Apparently, this movie had had the highest opening weekend this year:


That's very good news! I hear a lot of "Ugh why do you want to see this movie, I'm not even going to download it". Whateverrr..

Also I heard that the tickets are still sold out here.


----------



## fabio (Apr 9, 2009)

i can't believe people actually watched this shit 
to each his own i guess


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Apr 9, 2009)

This movie was trash!! Nuff said.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 9, 2009)

Movie was so much fun to watch. Though it could of had a better ending race. 

A 5th movie is also in the works can't wait for it.


----------



## escamoh (Apr 10, 2009)

film was complete garbage

adding to list of worst 2009 films along with last house on the left


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

LMFAO I don't give a shit about  a plot for a movie like this. If anything it was one of of the better movies of the year. Especially if t made  70 mil for the opening.


----------



## escamoh (Apr 10, 2009)

the plot was trash

too bad that's all the movie tried to focus on

and the car stunts blah blah shit is old saw it all in the first fast & furious movie


> If anything it was one of of the better movies of the year.


i rofld

enjoy your shit taste in films bro

shouldn't be surprised though...you think a film should be judged by how much money it makes on opening weekend. REEEEEEETARD


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

escamoh said:


> the plot was trash
> 
> too bad that's all the movie tried to focus on
> 
> ...



No you dumb fuck, I think a movie should be rated on how good a person thinks it should be rated on. But than again the rating system of the world is full of shit.


----------



## escamoh (Apr 10, 2009)

spaZ said:


> No you dumb fuck, I think a movie should be rated on how good a person thinks it should be rated on. But than again the rating system of the world is full of shit.


are you trolling me bro or are you just dumb as hell

you just said this one post ago:


> If anything it was one of of the better movies of the year. *Especially if t made 70 mil for the opening*.



and what the hell are you on, wtf is the rating system of the world lol?
anyway films can be judged objectively but it doesn't mean someone is wrong for liking it. this film was poorly made, get over it homeboy


----------



## fabio (Apr 10, 2009)

poorly made 

i hate how it makes decent cars look like trash. 
how could you do that to my precious skylines


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

escamoh said:


> are you trolling me bro or are you just dumb as hell
> 
> you just said this one post ago:
> 
> ...



I could give a shit if the plot is a piece of shit, the movie was still very entertaining to watch. And thats all that matters to me.


----------



## fabio (Apr 10, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I could give a shit if the plot is a piece of shit, the movie was still very entertaining to watch. And thats all that matters to me.



don't take this the wrong way. i'm just curious what kind of car do you drive?


----------



## escamoh (Apr 10, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I could give a shit if the plot is a piece of shit, the movie was still very entertaining to watch. And thats all that matters to me.



then why the fuck did you get mad when i said this movie sucks? 

what's wrong with you brah?


----------



## Darth Judicar (Apr 10, 2009)

escamoh said:


> then why the fuck did you get mad when i said this movie sucks?
> 
> what's wrong with you brah?


Maybe it was because you insulted his taste in films and basically said his opinion was nonexistent? 

Saw it a few days ago, it was alright, the first remains the best in my opinion. Its revenue so far surprises me, I knew it would do well but I guess people were really stoked to see Paul and Vin back together.


----------



## escamoh (Apr 10, 2009)

Darth Judicar said:


> *Maybe it was because you insulted his taste in films and basically said his opinion was nonexistent?*
> 
> Saw it a few days ago, it was alright, the first remains the best in my opinion. Its revenue so far surprises me, I knew it would do well but I guess people were really stoked to see Paul and Vin back together.



i said that after he replied


----------

